# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Problem me shkarkimin e Windows 8

## driniluka

Prsh, kam mese 1 jave qe dua te shkarkoj windows 8 por pa sukses. 
vete deri aty nga 91% dhe pastaj shkeputet.
Po mundohem ta shkarkoj nga Download Windows 8 linket jane nga faqa zyrtare e mikrosoftit. 
Ku mend te qendroje problemi?

----------


## driniluka

e kam provuar edhe me ate por pa sukses.

----------

